# Heeeeeere is Johnny!



## Pa3s (Oct 24, 2009)

Hello! (It's actually not Johnny, I just wanted a somewhat creative title)
I'd like write my first post into the Intro-forum, as it should be... "hmm, he obeys the rules, he must be an ISTJ!" you may think... very close! I'm actually an INTJ with a few S traits. (such as duty fulfilling) roud:

I'm a grammar school student who lives in the beautiful south of Thuringia. I like computer games, Psychology and other geek stuff. What else is more to say? :wink:


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Pa3s and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum Pa3s. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

OMG hai ^^ I'm hyper right now. K bye! Lulz


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

Welcome.roud:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome to the Cafe. I'm gonna turn you into an SP some day.:tongue:


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

Welcome new person! Hope you get as addicted as I am! 

Also... Because I'm obsessive compulsive about odd things - are you quoting The Shining? Because I thought it was "HERE'S JOHNNY" not, "HERE IS" ?


----------



## Pa3s (Oct 24, 2009)

> I'm gonna turn you into an SP some day.


Oh, I don't think so. :laughing:



> are you quoting The Shining? Because I thought it was "HERE'S JOHNNY" not, "HERE IS" ?


actually yes, sorry for not being exactly. But you recognized it nevertheless. :happy:


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Are you related to Johnny Bravo by any chance? :mellow:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Pa3s said:


> Oh, I don't think so. :laughing:


I've already turned one INTJ into an ESTP, it's not that hard.:tongue:


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> I've already turned one INTJ into an ESTP, it's not that hard.:tongue:


And I suppose you take full credit for that? Lulz


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Liontiger said:


> And I suppose you take full credit for that? Lulz


Of course I do, she gives me the credit too.:tongue:


----------



## Pa3s (Oct 24, 2009)

> Are you related to Johnny Bravo by any chance? :mellow:


Not to my knowledge. :wink:


> I've already turned one INTJ into an ESTP, it's not that hard.:tongue:


Wow, and I thought it wouldn't be possible to change the type at all!


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Welcome to PC! :happy:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Pa3s said:


> Wow, and I thought it wouldn't be possible to change the type at all!


It is, and after I converted her, she couldn't resist me so she became my girlfriend.:tongue:


----------



## Stoic (Aug 7, 2009)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

Don't fall for it Johnny, it's a TRAP! He obviously just wants to get in your pants, and can't do it while you're an NJ!


----------



## Pa3s (Oct 24, 2009)

> Don't fall for it Johnny, it's a TRAP!


lol, I'm already regretting that I made this "Johnny-Joke" haha, the name's not Johnny, it was just a quote. (and I know that this is a trap... very obvious!) roud:



> It is, and after I converted her, she couldn't resist me so she became my girlfriend.


Well, then you must be extremely influential on female minds... sounds like total brainwash to me. :laughing:

Thanks everyone for the welcome!


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

awh.. you sure I can't call you Johnny? It has a nice ring to it...It's not exactly like Pa3s is easy to say! ^.^;;


----------



## Pa3s (Oct 24, 2009)

Well, I know Johnny sounds... ahh, no, sorry! :laughing: "Pa3s" is actually my real name in an encrypted form, so it's said in an other way you may think. Try to get my real name, the prize is a virtual cookie!


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

Hm. Is it Steve?!


----------

